# Found this one today...unique Bolen Bevel



## Trigg (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm fairly new to the sport, but I got lucky today when I found this one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 7, 2011)

You did get lucky!!! Some will call this a Big Sandy, but I call them Bolen Bevels also. Same point, same time period. Great find.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cool coloring!


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 7, 2011)

dmedd said:


> You did get lucky!!! Some will call this a Big Sandy, but I call them Bolen Bevels also. Same point, same time period. Great find.



I would call it a bolen as well. But no matter what you call it that is a great point.


----------



## flintdiver (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats a screamer ! Killer color on that one ! Congrats


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2011)

That is really nice serrated Bolen. That material looks like either heat treated chert, or beefsteak Alibates. Both would be an impossibility.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 7, 2011)

That's an awesome find, and super cool material. Congrats! It may be a little tough to top that one right away.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! That is a beauty. Congrats on the find!


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 7, 2011)

very nice


----------



## dtala (Mar 7, 2011)

really crappy coastal plains....nice point, great find.

  troy


----------



## kevincarden (Mar 7, 2011)

Soak it in some mineral oil for about a month and send us another pic. Very nice point. Congrats!!!!


----------



## julian faedo (Mar 7, 2011)

nice one


----------



## Al33 (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful point and a great find! Congratulations!! Thanks for sharing it here, I sure enjoyed admiring it.


----------



## weekender (Mar 7, 2011)

a beauty, great find, awesome color


----------



## Son (Mar 8, 2011)

Great find, some chert will take on stain like that. Soft areas take the stain, harder areas don't.
Makes for a neat color, especially for a Bolen.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2011)

dtala said:


> really crappy coastal plains....



If you dont mind me asking.What do you mean by this???


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 9, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> If you dont mind me asking.What do you mean by this???



I think he was talking about knapping wise. Meaning a low grade, kinda hard to make a point out of chert.


----------



## "CB" 257 (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats on a very nice find.You will be looking everywhere and every chance you get now.I would say that you are probably hooked now.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 10, 2011)

Was it found it a burnt off clear cut?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> I think he was talking about knapping wise. Meaning a low grade, kinda hard to make a point out of chert.



Well i guess thousands of Native Americans got it wrong,because theirs probably millions of points made from coastal plains chert.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 10, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> Well i guess thousands of Native Americans got it wrong,because theirs probably millions of points made from coastal plains chert.



That's because that's what they had in their area. In my area, quartzite is the only knappable rock, so that's what they used. But it is VERY low-grade for knapping purposes compared to the midwestern or Texas cherts. If they could have found better rock, they certainly would have used it. Coastal Plains is very variable-some varieties and grades knap really good, some are like knapping concrete. It just shows how skillful the Indians were to be able to make nice points out of low-grade rock.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 10, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> Well i guess thousands of Native Americans got it wrong,because theirs probably millions of points made from coastal plains chert.



Ok.


----------



## dtala (Mar 10, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> Well i guess thousands of Native Americans got it wrong,because theirs probably millions of points made from coastal plains chert.



get yer panties out of a wad. I was talking about the QUALITY of that piece of rock, not the head. It is a beautiful head.

ALL cherts come in a variety of makeups. I knap quite a bit of Coastal Plains cherts, some knap better than others...that is some are harder, glossier, more knappable than others. Coastal Plains with a lot of white in it is NOT on of the better grades in my opinion. Usually different colors indicate different knappability(the way the flakes run)

That rock looks like a lower quality piece of Coastal Plains, that some Early American did an outstanding job of knapping. He worked with what he had, as did most Early Americans.

  troy


----------



## dmedd (Mar 10, 2011)

dtala said:


> get yer panties out of a wad. I was talking about the QUALITY of that piece of rock, not the head. It is a beautiful head.
> 
> ALL cherts come in a variety of makeups. I knap quite a bit of Coastal Plains cherts, some knap better than others...that is some are harder, glossier, more knappable than others. Coastal Plains with a lot of white in it is NOT on of the better grades in my opinion. Usually different colors indicate different knappability(the way the flakes run)
> 
> ...



Exactly!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry guys im just funnin.I know better,sometimes I just cant help myself though.


----------



## Trigg (Mar 10, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Was it found it a burnt off clear cut?



I found it in a clear cut, but it hasn't been burned


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 11, 2011)

Trigg said:


> I found it in a clear cut, but it hasn't been burned



Not that you know of.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 11, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Not that you know of.



I was thinking the same thing Bow Only. I've got a site that gives up red Bolens. There's been some fire on top of them sometime in the past to turn that raw material red. I'm just glad it didn't blow them up. I think the same thing happened with the point in this thread. It has seen some heat since being discarded.


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 16, 2011)

bow and med....just asking what leads yall to believe this rock was treated by burn off instead of treated and then napped.  keep in mind i know nothing of the knapping trade


----------



## huntaholic (Mar 16, 2011)

*Nice !*

Thats Cool !


----------



## Pointpuller (Mar 16, 2011)

runswithbeer said:


> bow and med....just asking what leads yall to believe this rock was treated by burn off instead of treated and then napped.  keep in mind i know nothing of the knapping trade



From what I have been told the Bolen time period hadnt figured out heat treating raw material before knapping.


----------



## dtala (Mar 16, 2011)

Pointpuller said:


> From what I have been told the Bolen time period hadnt figured out heat treating raw material before knapping.



this^^^^^


----------



## dmedd (Mar 16, 2011)

Pointpuller said:


> From what I have been told the Bolen time period hadnt figured out heat treating raw material before knapping.



Exactly


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2011)

I don`t think heat treatment of stone in America started till around the late Archaic. Maybe a little bit in the mid Archaic.


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 17, 2011)

duh heck i knew that...sorry


----------



## thurston1979 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got a question, is it possible for rocks to be baked in a shallow grave of real sandy dirt in the middle of our wonderful 110 summers? Wouldn't that be like a slow cook crock pot, low heat for long period? Just something was  curious about.


----------



## thurston1979 (Mar 22, 2011)

Opps sorry great find. I know ya was excited on that one.


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 22, 2011)

thurston1979 said:


> I got a question, is it possible for rocks to be baked in a shallow grave of real sandy dirt in the middle of our wonderful 110 summers? Wouldn't that be like a slow cook crock pot, low heat for long period? Just something was  curious about.



i think soil temp is fairly consistent in comparison to the ambient air temp.  maybe in the low-mid 60's


----------



## thurston1979 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok what about straight sand, is it possible? I know straight sand gets pretty hot. Try walking on the beach barefooted on a 110 degree day. Also to shallow as in a point just being covered. 1 inch being max depth.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 23, 2011)

thurston1979 said:


> Ok what about straight sand, is it possible? I know straight sand gets pretty hot. Try walking on the beach barefooted on a 110 degree day. Also to shallow as in a point just being covered. 1 inch being max depth.



Only if the woods burn over it.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 23, 2011)

There would definitely have to be fire on top of it. I have to cook most of my CPC between 350-400 degrees.


----------



## SissyHunter (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a great find! It sparked a lot of good comments too.


----------



## Katera73 (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome find  !!!


----------

